# Mango-6weeks-macro



## Budders Keeper (Feb 26, 2010)

Got a few more coming.


----------



## subcool (Feb 26, 2010)

Very frosty!

Sub


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 26, 2010)

Howdy folks, looks like about 10 more days. They are 80%cloudy/20%clear. I'm going for 50% amber. Very pungent sour fruit smell and trich's look like they will drip off if bud is tilted. I think it's gonna be a good run despite the fact they turned into an overgrown, out of control, bungied and tied PIA! What do you think?


----------



## 420benny (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks great! Whose version of mango is that? Doesn't look like my BC that I grew. Mine didn't have much mango smell.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 26, 2010)

I need to get a better camera. Nice job. They def outgrew the spot, huh. Live and learn.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 26, 2010)

I was gifted a clone that I "mothered" and all I was told was it's some new "Bay area Mango" strain, so who knows really. It definately smells like sour fruit and was fairly easy to grow...GH3 topping out at 1500 ppm's.


----------



## High_Flyer (Mar 1, 2010)

That looks like it will hit the spot


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 11, 2010)

nice BK, very frosty.


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 12, 2010)

ooooooooooh looks tasty how long you think they have left?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 12, 2010)

BigO said:
			
		

> any advice Iv got 6 at 2 weeks


Just enjoy the show. I hit them hard with nutes at weeks 5-6(1600ppm hydro) and they took it well. Use latex or similar gloves when trimming, my hands were a sticky mess for a couple days and I could not get rid of the smell. I hope you got filters if smell matters cause they babies start smelling crazy like around the 5th week. Umm, be patient for the amber trichs, I gave z bro a sample earlier today and he just txt me "I can't move". That's about all I got...enjoy the smoke, it's fruitilicious!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 12, 2010)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> ooooooooooh looks tasty how long you think they have left?


I harvested a week ago today...just sampled it..Mmm.  60%amber BTW


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh nice!!! you harvest at 60% amber? Just curious Im new with knowing when is good for me to harvest.....:hubba:
 I cant imagine how that tastes haha
You going to give an update on a final weight?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 13, 2010)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> Oh nice!!! you harvest at 60% amber? Just curious Im new with knowing when is good for me to harvest.....:hubba:
> I cant imagine how that tastes haha
> You going to give an update on a final weight?


I don't have a scale but i'll take a pic of the jars...I would guess about 10oz.  I harvest as late as I can without running out of bud cause it helps pain/sleep better. Generally if you want it for daytime cloudy is better, amber for a lazier high.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

sick photo, some frosty budz my man!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jan 5, 2012)

Well thank you od76, trying to run it again right now in a bucket system.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Feb 9, 2012)

looks good, what kind of lighting


----------

